# αναγκαστικός νόμος = emergency law (εσφαλμένα: compulsory law)



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2008)

Όπως έχει πει και ο Νίκελ εδώ και εδώ, καθώς και όπως λέει η Eionet εδώ «αναγκαστικός» είναι αυτός που γίνεται σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις από ανάγκη και όχι ο εξαναγκαστικός.
Livepedia: Αναγκαστικός νόμος είναι ο ν. που εκδίδεται σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις μόνο από τον ανώτατο άρχοντα, χωρίς τη σύμπραξη της Βουλής, αλλά με την προσυπογραφή και την ευθύνη ολόκληρου του υπουργικού συμβουλίου. 
Βικιπαίδεια: *Αναγκαστικοί *ή *Προσωρινοί *(νόμοι): Είναι εκείνοι που εκδίδονται σε περίπτωση *έκτακτης εθνικής ανάγκης* από τον αρχηγό της εκτελεστικής εξουσίας.

Επομένως, είναι λάθος να το μεταφράζουμε *_compulsory law_ γιατί δεν είναι υποχρεωτικός, εξαναγκαστικός, αλλά έκτακτος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Έκτακτα. Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι στο πρώτο λινκ που έδωσες δεν έχω βάλει το χεράκι μου.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2008)

Αχ, παρντόν, η Petelos ήταν που έχει συμμετάσχει και στο άλλο νήμα :)


----------

